# fff....Fix bowed window??



## lebodano (Jan 22, 2016)

So it happened. Used the window and door spray foam from Home Depot to seal around my brand new windows....It expanded. My windows are now bowed at the bottom and don't form a seal when you close them. They are brand new vinyl double hung Weathershield windows. Please tell me there is a technique to fix and shut once again. I completely removed the foam but I think it was there for too long as it still does not seal when shut and locked.


----------



## WhatRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

LOL..sorry had to laugh....ok pull out all the foam, get a heat gun and warm up the bowed areas of the window, at the same time get some 2 x4 that fit very tight at a slight angle, so when you heat the window frame you can tap the 2 x 4 straight to push the bow out and let the window cool completely before removing wood...the 2 x 4 will be running up and down from the bottom to the top of the window..


----------



## lebodano (Jan 22, 2016)

I will try that, I hope to god it works. I was hoping there was something I can try...go figure, I couldn't find a single thing on google


----------



## WhatRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

they do make foam that does not expand that much to try after you fix this issue,,


----------



## lebodano (Jan 22, 2016)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> they do make foam that does not expand that much to try after you fix this issue,,


lol yup, I know that. I THOUGHT that is what I had but apparently not. I learned it out the expensive way, not the logical way. I need a beer.


----------



## WhatRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

malibu rum and coke plz..................


----------



## ron45 (Feb 25, 2014)

Replacement or new construction windows.?


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Take a flat blade out and dig the foam out. 

After that, you can seal it with the low expansion foam


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

I feel so much better now.....but mine is rum and diet Pepsi


----------



## lebodano (Jan 22, 2016)

ron45 said:


> Replacement or new construction windows.?


its new consttuction


----------



## lebodano (Jan 22, 2016)

Windows on Wash said:


> Take a flat blade out and dig the foam out.
> 
> After that, you can seal it with the low expansion foam


i dug it all out but it may have been there too long, its now showing a gap near the bottom when closed and locked. I will post a picture later today


----------



## lebodano (Jan 22, 2016)

*picturr*



lebodano said:


> i dug it all out but it may have been there too long, its now showing a gap near the bottom when closed and locked. I will post a picture later today


here is the picture


----------



## WhatRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

can you push the bottom window down to close the gap? and can you take a picture looking straight at the window, not from the side..


----------



## firehawkmph (Dec 12, 2009)

Did you check those windows for plumb and level with a good level? Just wondering if they were installed correctly. Also, were they shimmed on the inside as necessary? Can't just nail the outside and expect them to stay put if the rough opening isn't perfect, which they usually aren't. In the future, if you want to foam the windows, using the low expansion foam made for windows and doors, do not fill up the whole space with the foam. I just try to get a shot of foam deep in the gap where the window meets the framing. This will seal any air leakage. Then I stuff the remaining. Gap with fiberglass insulation. Don't ram it in too tight, that'll cause the window to bulge also.
Mike Hawkins:smile:


----------



## lebodano (Jan 22, 2016)

firehawkmph said:


> Did you check those windows for plumb and level with a good level? Just wondering if they were installed correctly. Also, were they shimmed on the inside as necessary? Can't just nail the outside and expect them to stay put if the rough opening isn't perfect, which they usually aren't. In the future, if you want to foam the windows, using the low expansion foam made for windows and doors, do not fill up the whole space with the foam. I just try to get a shot of foam deep in the gap where the window meets the framing. This will seal any air leakage. Then I stuff the remaining. Gap with fiberglass insulation. Don't ram it in too tight, that'll cause the window to bulge also.
> Mike Hawkins:smile:


I didn't and that's the thing. Now with the builder its a he said/she said scenario. I cannot prove they were before I did it and he is saying it's because of me. I can see shims on the inside. Do you think if it was removed and again, it would flatten out...and if it didn't get fixed that way, what would you suggest?


----------



## jimn (Nov 13, 2010)

At this point I would try removing one window completely and see if the window is still square and then reinstall paying attention to plumb and square. However if you have permanently warped the window you may no choice but to replace the window.


----------



## ron45 (Feb 25, 2014)

I found that sometimes people get a little too hasty when trying to shut these types of windows. There is a lip on the top sash and one on the bottom sash in the middle where the two meet, this creates a seal to keep out unwanted air. These must align ( go into each other) or the window will not shut ( lock ) properly. 

Use the screws on the sides of the window to install and level/plumb the window Make sure these lips are not crushed and engage properly. Push up on the top sash and down on the bottom sash to insure a tight fit.


----------

